# Truck frame and front end under tractor



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

So back when i was about 3 foot shorter and living under a rock, my grandpa bought a super m farmall with a f25 farmhand loader it had a truck frame under it with the truck steer axle under it. The setup was nice for us cab, heat and power steering.

What I want to know is what was the conversation called?

Grandpa is passed and I am in the works of getting it up and running again. 
Figured this was done in areas where loose hay was still put up in the 70's to 2000's!

Just curious about these conversations, educate me!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

By chance when typing the word "conversations" did you intend to type "conversions"???


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I just gotta see a picture! Sounds interesting.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> I just gotta see a picture! Sounds interesting.


Ditto, maybe even more than a thousand words. -_-

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If you search hay sweep, beaver slide, loose hay, reversed tractors and terms like that you'll find a ton of videos and pictures of reversed trucks and tractors with various types of loaders mounted on them.


----------



## 7740 (Dec 1, 2019)

Ox76 said:


> I just gotta see a picture! Sounds interesting.


Me too, enough suspense! We dont care if it's rusty!


----------



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

When I figure out how to upload pictures I will, but it's just a tractor bolted to a truck frame, buddy said a cockshuck conversion but he said it's not the right name


----------



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

See if this works


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I love it! Thanks for taking the time to put the picture up for us.


----------



## 7740 (Dec 1, 2019)

I've never seen anything like it, looks stout though.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Farmer 97,

That is the best conversion I have ever seen!! The whole frame and to have front suspension then? That would have been fabulous to run! I have some hours on a few F25 farmhand loaders. My grand father redid 2 of them, made them out of heavier iron, and we still have. Mounted on Ford 5000 tractors. And I am guessing that has the single loader handle, the joy stick of today's loaders?

We put up loose hay till the mid ninties, then switched to round bales. Ours had 14 ft hay baskets. The M international was a great farmhand tractor because they were big and somewhat heavy for the time. I would have to guess that wasn't a conversion, rather someone pissed about breaking spindles and wanted to make it better. Somewhere on the axle might be a Ford, Gm, or Dodge markings?

Get it running for sure, I would swing down to test drive it!


----------



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

MT hayer said:


> Farmer 97,
> 
> That is the best conversion I have ever seen!! The whole frame and to have front suspension then? That would have been fabulous to run! I have some hours on a few F25 farmhand loaders. My grand father redid 2 of them, made them out of heavier iron, and we still have. Mounted on Ford 5000 tractors. And I am guessing that has the single loader handle, the joy stick of today's loaders?
> 
> ...


----------



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

I can't remember where we got this, but whoever did it, did it so you can take the truck frame out and put it under another farmall. It's got 3 levers, but I've seen one of them single handle deals. I'm thinking of going back to loose stacking on the home place other then a couple hundred buckle bunny bales!

Thinking of making a front end only for my m farmall, hate hitting badger holes!


----------



## Nick Nemec (Oct 9, 2021)

Here in South Dakota we called that a "truck front end" you would see a lot of old Farmalls with this conversion, all farmer made.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Farm Show magazine has a lot of farmer engineered things like that. They have it all on the web, cause people put links to such things.


----------

